# Post Australian Study Skills Assessment vs Skills Assessment



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have studied in Australia and read for my Masters back in 2010. The Masters program was 1 year (12 months) and I left back to my home country. I did not work in Australia during my stay.

I have 3+ years work experience in the job category i am planning to apply (systems analyst). My work focuses on Oracle Hyperion Planning and Oracle Business Intelligence as a functional consultant.

I have a couple of doubts.

1. Since i have studied in Australia, can I apply under the Post Australian Study Skill Assessment?

2. The 1 year work experience requirement required for the Post Australian Study skill assessment needs to be work experience gained in Australia or would overseas experience be valid?

3. Is there a validity time period applicable for the study in Australia to be viable for the Post Australian Study Skill Assessment? ( Does the Masters need to be of 12 months, 24 months or something like that)

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi airwolf, 

first of all, do you also have a bachelor degree in ICT? If not, note that the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 9 state: 



> A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) *that did not require a Bachelor* with an ICT major for entry to the course, must have: A minimum of 3 semesters or *at least 1.5 years of full-time study* [...]


Note that DIBP requires you to have a bachelor degree as well (or a longer master that is at least equivalent to a bachelor degree) - see Visa 189 Points Tab:



> To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.


I _believe_ the _ACS Post Australian Study Skills Assessment_ is more suitable for bachelor graduates or people who went through a 2-year master program. Why do you want to go for the ACS Post Australian Study Skills Assessment? You should get the same points with regular assessment and Post Australian Study Skills Assessment. The guidelines don't mention a time period after graduation to apply, though. 

If you have an (overseas) bachelor degree I would just apply for regular skills assessment. ACS will consider both your bachelor and master in that case. With regular skills assessment, ACS will deduct at least 2 years of your work experience, so you won't be able to claim work experience points. Whether the work experience is overseas or in Australia is irrelevant.


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

I have abc helots degree closely related to ICT from the UK. That was done back in 2008. My masters is also closely related to ICT. it wa of 3 semesters and 12 months. Therefore I don't think my bachelors will be a problem. I am aware of the two year experience guideline. 
There was no indication in ACS documentation as to the length of the Australian study or where the work experience should be from. Hence the questions. 

But don't u think I can claim the work experience points if I go through post aid. Study skill assessment because it asks for only one year? And since I have 3 years, two will be deducted with one remaining


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi airwolf, 

yes, but you only get work experience points for 3+ years of overseas work. So it does not matter whether ACS deducts 1 year (post Australian study) or 2 years (regular assessment with closely related ICT major). You end up with less than 3 years in both cases. Points can only be claimed after the ACS "skilled" date.


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Espresso,

Great News. I got through my skills assessment. Got my results today for 'Systems Analyst' category. Would like to know what the next step would be. 

Please correct me if my understanding is wrong. 
I need to complete IELTS (General).
Then apply for and EOI. If I apply for State (sub class 190) as opposed to General (sub class 189), is there a possibility that I would get a sub class 190 visa far more quickly than a sub class 190 visa? (I've heard that general visa could take close to 1 year sometimes)

What would you recommend?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi airwolf, 

yes, you're understanding of the steps is correct. 

190 applicants have a higher processing priority than 189 applicants. In practise, I found the processing times very comparable, though. Most of the time is spent waiting for a CO allocation and for additional documents (PCC, medicals). If your medicals are referred or you are one of the unlucky candidates with lengthy external security checks you will be equally affected, whether you applied for 189 or 190. Our 189 was processed within two weeks after the first contact with the CO - they are quite efficient if you submit all documents (including form 80, PCCs, medicals) straight after applying. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Monika, 
Thank you for the reply.

I've heard that state sponsored visa's are given priority as per the allocation of opportunities for that state. Such visa could be granted as soon as 1-2 months from the date of applying assuming all related documents, medicals, etc are in order.

So from what you are saying, General (189) visa could be obtained within the same time frame as well given everything else is in order?

Would the changes in July have an impact to either of the sub classes?


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a friend who is in similar situation, he passed out with a 2 years masters degree from an Australian university but now need to do 1 year professional year in order to be assessed by ACS, which he is reluctant to do.

There are oppurtunities for him back in India, so I wanted to know if its possible for him to get a temporary graduate visa, come back to India and work in his field for over a year and then use the experience for Post Australian Study skills assessment? Or is there a requirement that the post studies work is to be done only in Australia?

The graduate visa on the other hand would offer him a fail safe, if he for some reason want to go back to Australia under some unforeseen circumstances.

@airwolf, would appreciate if you can tell me what and how you got assessed as?


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

I got my Skill assessed under Systems Analyst. The assessment included my masters in australia and all of my working experience.


----------

